# Vacation



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm thinking about taking a family vacation with my wife and my infant son. Any recommendation on somewhat reasonable lodging place? 

I was looking into North Myrtle... how far is that from Myrtle beach?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

North Myrtle is about 15-30 minutes from South Myrtle Beach, depending on where you are. North Myrtle has the Cherry Grove Pier and Apache Pier. South Myrtle has 14th Street Pier, 2nd Avenue Pier, Springmaid Pier, and further down, Surfside and Garden City Piers.

The Lighthouse Motel in S. Myrtle is fairly inexpensive, compared to others, and on top of it, it owns the 2nd Ave Pier. So, you get free pier admission with your room. This will help you explain it to the wife.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Hey Jangwuah,

Let me make a suggestion for the North Myrtle Beach area. Sea Cabins Condo's in Cherrygrove. Private pier, pool, and sundeck all free to occupants. This makes it alot easier to sale to the misses. Reasonable rates ($500-$900 a week), depending on time, location, and realitor. The way I figure I'ld spend half that much a week at Cherrygrove pier in a week just in rod fees, considering I kingfish and have 2 teenagers that fish too. Most realitors charge a $50 deposit on pier pass that is refunded at checkout.

Super nice folks on the pier and it's patrolled by security guards so you don't have to worry about your equipment walking off by itself. Hell, I left mine on the pier overnight once when I became too intoxicated to drag it back to the room, and returned the next morning to find everything just like I left it, best I can remember.  

Anyhow hope this helps and if there is anything else I can help answer about NMB ( bait, tackle, etc.) let me know.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info. My wife and I are deciding to go on a vacation after peak season is over someplace south. 

I saw some rentals at Fripp Island? Do you guys have any ideas about the place?

It seems very clean and nice but not sure how people are there? Is it a expensive place?


----------

